# Leg sleeve



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

So my Mal who does disaster search decided it would be a good idea to bite the crap out of a leg sleeve this weekend at the Michael Ellis seminar. For some reason, his handler 8) thought it was really cool sh*t. 

This means I'm now looking for a leg sleeve. I think I'd prefer linen vs jute, but am open to suggestions. Basically, wondering what brands of leg sleeves folks think are good and where I might be able to get them at a good price. fordogtrainers.com has one for $75 and I've got one of those 15% off coupons, but not sure about the quality. I use their tug toys for search training and love them, but have heard their products are hit or miss.

Any thoughts on the right sleeve for the job?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the Euro Joe leg sleeve


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Go to sundogs.com and check out the Jambierres there.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

website:
http://www.sundogsgear.com/

(pssst...Tom, don't forget to ask if anybody wants to start a MR club here in CT!)


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

http://leerburg.com/JX061.htm 8)


P.S.- Tom, it was very nice to meet you last weekend! Both of your boys did great! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: http://leerburg.com/JX061.htm

What the **** ??? Hey Mike, did you sell out of what ?? LOL Terry has been with you for how long ?????


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Tom... I bought the leg sleeve from FDT and I wouldn't recommend it. Material is not woven tightly enough and snags too easily. Not padded enough for me either as I also use them for teaching targeting on inner arm bites (pocket bites for PSA). Their stuff is hit or miss... If they had better material they would have more hit than miss but that is probably why they are cheap. Euro Joe has a nice Jambierre and I've heard good things about Signature K9 but I haven't seen their stuff so I can't vouch for it personally. I've also heard good things about Terry Miller from Sundogs and Greg McCoy from McCoy K9 as both import Belgian equipment. I know ring guys really like that stuff, in fact I am pretty sure that is what Mike Ellis uses also but I could be wrong. The guys that told me about the Sundog stuff and the McCoy stuff both train with Ellis occasionally. Hope this helps and good luck.
Toran


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> website:
> http://www.sundogsgear.com/
> 
> (pssst...Tom, don't forget to ask if anybody wants to start a MR club here in CT!)


Did I hear MR club in CT????!!???! 



Keep me posted if one develops. I'm in New Jersey and hope to get my Mal pup in the fall.


Glad to hear your pup is doing well, Tom! More photos???? I think it's time for a photo update. 

Erica


----------

